
Core rope memory, the ROM for the Apollo guidance computer - lisper
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Core_rope_memory
======
jcr
Well over a year ago, there was a previous discussion with a video and plenty
of other links:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7656282](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7656282)

